# TAG on a lift ?



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Not mine BTW, but is this a normal way to lift a TAG by letting on axle hang, I've read you shouldn't attempt to level a TAG by using levelling ramps on one set, surely this is equally bad ?

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Can I ask where this photo was taken?

Also where you read about the TAG/levelling ramps thing?

ta

Graham


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I also heard this but can't see any reason why not.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No problem I'd say.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Having a TAG myself I'd like to check. I have only had to do it once as it goes...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

GMJ said:


> Can I ask where this photo was taken?
> 
> Also where you read about the TAG/levelling ramps thing?
> 
> ...


Was copied from FB, possibly Tameside.

Not sure where I read it, just know it's was relevant for me and I stored it in the grey matter.

I can only assume it could be a possible issue as only one axle is supporting the rear end, may be fine for short period but not designed for a prolonged period on site I would have thought.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I assume that not both axles are independent, but more like a bogey, and it is this which is suspended to the chassis., not actually looked at one so could be spouting crap. again


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I assume that not both axles are independent, but more like a bogey, and it is this which is suspended to the chassis., not actually looked at one so could be spouting crap. again


The Alko tag axle appears to be two independent axles. I do not see any difference in raising a single axle on a jack and leaving the wheel hanging.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Strictly it's a twin axle arrangement, a tag axle is not quite the same thing, even though the term is often used.

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-tag-axle.htm


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rayc said:


> The Alko tag axle appears to be two independent axles. I do not see any difference in raising a single axle on a jack and leaving the wheel hanging.


Each AlKo axle will be rated at around 1,500 Kg. If it is lifted on one axle then there is a possibility of breaking a Torsion Bar (depending on the weight of the rear end of the van). From memory, the rear end of my van was around 2,000 Kg+ when on a weighbridge last.

The reason why that van is being lifted on one axle? ....... that hoist is too small for a van that size.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

747 said:


> Each AlKo axle will be rated at around 1,500 Kg. If it is lifted on one axle then there is a possibility of breaking a Torsion Bar (depending on the weight of the rear end of the van). From memory, the rear end of my van was around 2,000 Kg+ when on a weighbridge last.
> 
> The reason why that van is being lifted on one axle? ....... that hoist is too small for a van that size.


Thanks Jim, you sparked the memory about what I had previously read, sounds like a good reason not to lift in the way displayed in my pic.

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Overloading an axle on a vehicle that's not moving by 25% won't damage it. The safety margin would have to be much greater than that otherwise it would break with the stresses and strains of driving.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Fortunately I have only had to put the levellers under the rears once and tbh we seldom put them under the front unless its very noticeable.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayc said:


> The Alko tag axle appears to be two independent axles. I do not see any difference in raising a single axle on a jack and leaving the wheel hanging.


Yes it does look to be as you say, I was WRONG, mind you, I did predict that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Fortunately I have only had to put the levellers under the rears once and tbh we seldom put them under the front unless its very noticeable.
> 
> Graham :smile2:


I think so long as the other axle is putting pressure on the ground it will be okay G.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes it was.

tbh from memory the slope was that pronounced it was still on an angle on the top level of my Milenco Quads. 

Graham :smile2:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

747 said:


> The reason why that van is being lifted on one axle? ....... that hoist is too small for a van that size.


I'm not sure where you draw that assumption from?
That's appears to be Somers commercial lift that it's on and the minimum size they currently produce will carry 7,500kg per post - just how heavy is that van????


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Max 5000kg, unladen around 4150 from memory...

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

gaspode said:


> I'm not sure where you draw that assumption from?
> That's appears to be Somers commercial lift that it's on and the minimum size they currently produce will carry 7,500kg per post - just how heavy is that van????


I think by small Jim meant not large enough to take both wheels rather than the weight.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think by small Jim meant not large enough to take both wheels rather than the weight.


The way the lift works it wouldn't be possible to have it supporting both axles.

Edited because I've found other photos of the lift thanks to Gaspode's identification of it. http://www.gemco.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/SOMERS-web-cover.jpg


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That one too is only lifting on one rear axle too, but trucks are vastly different, I think it is only lifting the main rear axle the one in front is a lighter steering axle, and some of those are also a lifting axle.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

gaspode said:


> *I'm not sure where you draw that assumption from*?
> That's appears to be Somers commercial lift that it's on and the minimum size they currently produce will carry 7,500kg per post - just how heavy is that van????


I never mentioned it's lifting capability. :wink2:

It is the wrong type of lift for the vehicle, the rear axle is hanging off the back of it. If you think that is satisfactory then good luck to you. My van goes to a Company that does HGV repairs and they have the correct equipment for the job. They have much longer lifting equipment and also a Pit where they can lift off the chassis ..... that is how they used to grease my AlKo axles on my last van.

On the occasions where I have had responsibility for vehicle maintenance as well as my other duties, somebody would have had a bollocking for doing that. It overloads the one axle taking all the weight and that axle will probably run on Brass bushes, not steel bearings.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

747 said:


> It is the wrong type of lift for the vehicle, the rear axle is hanging off the back of it. If you think that is satisfactory then good luck to you.


Well, after spending 40 years in the vehicle lift regulatory industry I can hardly be expected to know can I? :wink2:

What IS wrong with the set-up is that there are no high-reach axle stands under the vehicle which should be supporting the lifted vehicle.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

gaspode said:


> Well, after spending 40 years in the vehicle lift regulatory industry I can hardly be expected to know can I? :wink2:
> 
> What IS wrong with the set-up is that there are no high-reach axle stands under the vehicle which should be supporting the lifted vehicle.


So basically you are agreeing with me that it is bad practice.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

747 said:


> So basically you are agreeing with me that it is bad practice.


But for a reason you hadn't thought of Jim?? Is that agreeing with you? Maybe you'd explain how it is, I confess it's beyond me.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

erneboy said:


> But for a reason you hadn't thought of Jim?? Is that agreeing with you? Maybe you'd explain how it is, I confess it's beyond me.


Alan, sometimes you take things too far and become a pain in the arse.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

gaspode said:


> Well, after spending 40 years in the vehicle lift regulatory industry I can hardly be expected to know can I? :wink2:
> 
> What IS wrong with the set-up is that there are no high-reach axle stands under the vehicle which should be supporting the lifted vehicle.


Just to be totally clear, and i'm sure you must be aware *but in case anyone isn't*, axle stands should not be used on the axle tubes to support an Alko chassis vehicle, as these are only tubes and subject to damage by either axle stands or jacks. Dedicated chassis jacking points are the only safe points for stands to avoid damage to either the chassis or tubes.

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

747 said:


> Alan, sometimes you take things too far and become a pain in the arse.


Why thankee kind Sir.


----------

